# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  USP labs

## DeadlyD

Another Canadian UGL, good, bad??

----------


## < <Samson> >

Very good quality, never heard one bad thing about em'.

----------


## DeadlyD

Samson, you've used it before? Good to know. Hey I thought your in the states somewhere?

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Samson, you've used it before? Good to know. Hey I thought your in the states somewhere?


Nope, I haven't but talked to source about it. I was going to grab it last time but he was out. I asked a ton of people about it and everyone said it is great shit. I am, but my source has overseas bomb.

----------


## Pac Man

USP is legit, good UGL. solid reviews

----------


## jeusTramp

Ive actually heard great reviews from friends who've used them also

----------


## DanB

Any relation to USP LABS IRELAND? if so then it an abysess in a bottle, several friends suffered this faith from their test/tren /mast blend a few months ago, different vials from same batch, so to me that means the whole batch is fvcked and therefore a thick cvnt is making them, I WOULDNT USE IT IF YOU PAID ME

----------


## capetown

No relation. Usp are out of Alberta. Not huge online but very well know as high quality in Alberta's 2 major cities.

----------


## austinite

I dont think everone is talking about the same stuff. I know of 3 USP's, the one DanB mentions, Alberta's and USP pharma (USA). USP Pharma is what I use and it's top notch. I believe samson_420 is referring to the US version.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> I believe samson_420 is referring to the US version.


Yup that is the one. Since it is the only one I can get my claws on.

----------


## Pac Man

Sorry to dissapoint austin but USP Pharma has gone scammer. Wouldn't buy anything from him these days.
His last batch of gear was underdosed and now he just doesn't send out gear at all. 
Everyone has seen this happen with labs that become too popular, too fast.

----------


## austinite

> Sorry to dissapoint austin but USP Pharma has gone scammer. Wouldn't buy anything from him these days.
> His last batch of gear was underdosed and now he just doesn't send out gear at all. 
> Everyone has seen this happen with labs that become too popular, too fast.


Not according to my blood work. On it now.

----------


## Pac Man

Try ordering from USP again, you won't like the results.

----------


## austinite

> Try ordering from USP again, you won't like the results.


What batch exactly are you referring to that bunk gear began?

----------


## Razor

This is the only USP labs I would trust
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss...sp%2Caps%2C195

----------

